# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Eetstoornis of niet? Kan geen kant op..

## Don'tLetMeGetMe

De reden dat ik dit post in geestelijk welzijn en niet in dieten ofzo, is dat het de laatste tijd een enorme bende in mijn hoofd is. Ik kan mezelf niet meer uitstaan.. Ik ben geobsedeerd met eten. Ik tel calorien, slik pillen en braak ook wanneer ik vind dat dat echt nodig is. Soms heb ik enorme vreetbuien maar 3 tellen daarna voel ik me enorm slecht en krijg ik stemmen in mijn hoofd die zeggen dat ik er meteen iets aan moet doen. Dan doe ik dus iets stoms of ik begin heel hard te huilen. De dingen die in mijn hoofd opkomen zijn soms echt he-le-maal gestoord.. Soms denk ik dat ik gek word en ik sta er ook bij stil dat het echt niet normaal is, maar ik kan er niets aan doen, het gebeurt gewoon.
Mensen om me heen zeggen al dat het een eetstoornis is maar dat wil ik helemaal niet en ik weet niet of ze gelijk hebben.. Ik zou niets liever willen dan met iemand praten, wat ze me ook aanraden, maar het kan niet. Ik ben 16 jaar oud maar woon nu voor een jaar in Canada. Als mensen er hier achter komen dat ik een probleem zou hebben, word ik van het programma afgestuurd en dat mag echt niet gebeuren! 
Het probleem is nu dus dat ik geen kant op kan voor mijn gevoel.. Dus dit was mijn laatste uitweg. Iemand? Wat is er aan de hand met me..?

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

oei dat klinkt inderdaad niet goed.
Ik hoop voor jou dat men in Canada ook een organisatie heeft voor ambulante geestelijke gezondheid, vraag misschien eens na bij je huisarts, die weet er wel meer van

----------


## vogeltje1990

heej,

klinkt niet zo best, ik kan wel met je meepraten over dit soort dingen, heb er ook aardig last van, maar vooral dat overgeven moet je mee oppassen, mijn tanden zijn helemaal naar de haaien.
Je bent in het buitenland, dan is het altijd lastig om hulp te vragen, wat ik je kan adviseren is iemand in je nouwe omgeving, die er altijd wel is vertellen waar je mee zit en op die momenten dat je je waarschijnlijk niet in kunt houden naar die persoon gaan, zodat ze op je kunnen letten. Wat ik ook altijd doe is met die buien, heb daarnaast ook automutilatie buien is mezelf gewoon vast houden aan de bank, stoel waar ik op dat moment ook bent zodat ik niet weg kan lopen en daar heel erg op concentreren totdat het wegzakt, op gewoon heel hard muziek in mijn oren doen zodat ik niks meer hoor. dat helpt ook wel tot een bepaalde hoogte.

Maar ook daar in Canada kunnen ze je helpen, je huisarts (of een gewone arts) heeft geheimhoudings plicht, dus hij kan niemand hierover vertellen, ik zou die stap zeker maken! het is voor je eigen gezondheid.
wat voor mij ook helpt is dat ik later kinderen wil, als ik zo door ga zit dat er niet in, dat houd me wel redelijk op het goede pad.

laat je weten hoe het gaat?

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Overal, ook in Canada, zijn er bekwame psychologen te vinden. Ik zou die stap toch proberen zetten. Ik heb een handig instrument voor het vinden van de juiste http://www.psycholoog-jovo.be/psycholoog.html

----------

